# What are these Japanese tubs people are buying?



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol as above, seen it a few times on here now where people are buying what looks like japanese/Chinese wax?


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Japanese wax made by the company soft99. 
There's loads of other companies, as there are here. 
But a supplier has just bought in a load of these soft99 products, and they're cheaper than they have been in the past. 

Have a look in the group buy section.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

welsh.Z.S. said:


> Lol as above, seen it a few times on here now where people are buying what looks like japanese/Chinese wax?


Where do you think most of the ceramic coatings are from ?:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

This one? 

From the group buy!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

And by the way I bought some aswell :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Only a little taster then? :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Drewie said:


> Only a little taster then? :lol:


only a small one


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

suspal said:


> And by the way I bought some aswell :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Lol this is the pic I seen, is this stuff any good?


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Would they be a rip of navi wax?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

According to Stangalang and Rascal 69 it's not bad if it's half as good as Naviwax i won't be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Am just testing durability on dad's car. From 1 coat. 
In this bad weather if it does 3 months I will be really impressed.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got Naviwax and if they're anything like that then you're laughing... That gear hates water. Outstanding product.
Love the Japanese stylee on these tins too... Cool as f. :thumbup:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Shame I just notice this thread, thanks for all the love!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Never used jap wax before. What sort of price are we talking?

My cousin lives in japan and visits regularly so of its good stuff I could get him to bring some over


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Never used jap wax before. What sort of price are we talking?
> 
> My cousin lives in japan and visits regularly so of its good stuff I could get him to bring some over


I would say is an affordable price, probably cheapest outside japan? I will leave the value of money proposition to all those who have tried! If you could get some from japan is even better! But not all car shops in local has a discount rate !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Soft99 make some awesome stuff under a few brands. Very good products without the BS hype. Their coating line G'Zox is superb if you can get hold of any!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> I would say is an affordable price, probably cheapest outside japan? I will leave the value of money proposition to all those who have tried! If you could get some from japan is even better! But not all car shops in local has a discount rate !


 You say affordable but do you have a rough price what you pay one here?


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Why does UK detailing go nuts for anything foreign? Seems like a new name just has to be rumoured and a shop will announce they are resellers! Are UK products rubbish? Seems like loads of UK products which no one even loks at.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Because Japanese tins and writing looks nice :lol:

Soft99 4 by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr


Untitled by callum_drew, on Flickr

Boxing Day beading


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I should buy some of this, if only to practice my Japanese reading the tin.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i have a few of these on the way!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

adjones said:


> Why does UK detailing go nuts for anything foreign? Seems like a new name just has to be rumoured and a shop will announce they are resellers! Are UK products rubbish? Seems like loads of UK products which no one even loks at.


No offend but ain't we always spoilt with all the choices? As detailers I think we will use anything as long it is good regardless of which country they are produce in. Don't we?


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

adjones said:


> Why does UK detailing go nuts for anything foreign? Seems like a new name just has to be rumoured and a shop will announce they are resellers! Are UK products rubbish? Seems like loads of UK products which no one even loks at.


I fancied giving a try, the fact that it ain't at a p*ss take price and in a tarty over the top container does it for me :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

adjones said:


> Why does UK detailing go nuts for anything foreign? Seems like a new name just has to be rumoured and a shop will announce they are resellers! Are UK products rubbish? Seems like loads of UK products which no one even loks at.


They've been around for years what's more is that I congratulate Jackie for bringing this brand over here.
Most of my detailing gear is from overseas so I don't really see your point :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> SOFT99 'Glaco "W"Jet Strong' 【SOFT99 TV】 - YouTube


Been using this stuff but on different variant! so far been satisfied with it! Best thing is it never skips the blade, this stuff will repel medium to large droplets, but on spray not so well


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Drewie said:


> Because Japanese tins and writing looks nice :lol:
> 
> Soft99 4 by callum_drew, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Looking good  I seen the pics on Facebook yesterday.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

any links where you have bought this from ?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...R0.TRC0&_nkw=soft99&_sacat=0&_from=R40:thumb:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> No offend but ain't we always spoilt with all the choices? As detailers I think we will use anything as long it is good regardless of which country they are produce in. Don't we?


That's it though. It dorsnt have to be any better than what we got, just different. Look at the gyeon thing, is it polished bliss bent over backwards to get the products and they seem popular but, when u look at them, they are the same as carpro. UK detailers are like magpies!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

suspal said:


> They've been around for years what's more is that I congratulate Jackie for bringing this brand over here.
> Most of my detailing gear is from overseas so I don't really see your point :thumb:


yep, most of my stuff is Asian, even when it's a UK or USA brand! :lol:


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Rundie said:


> I fancied giving a try, the fact that it ain't at a p*ss take price and in a tarty over the top container does it for me :thumb:


In fairness the wax prices here are insane. Seems like everyone who tries a homebrew aspires to sell their wax. Mostly cos brewing their own shows just how much money is to be made. If you look at it you couldn't make a woax costing 100 a tub if you wanted to! Most of the brews cost a couple of quid a pot so you have to wonder about someone spending 100s!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Really wish I'd tried some of that one in the gold tin now after seeing those pictures. After a look on the eBay links there's quite a few with ptfe properties which swissvax shield also boasts which is a good wax.

I'm not bothered where a wax/ product comes from so long as it works and has good durability.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

It's on ebay.

The brand is - soft99. 

Ptfe is one I want


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Im interested in this one....

http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/the_king_of_gloss.html?pid=00171

Just need to get my hands on some...


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

adjones said:


> That's it though. It dorsnt have to be any better than what we got, just different. Look at the gyeon thing, is it polished bliss bent over backwards to get the products and they seem popular but, when u look at them, they are the same as carpro. UK detailers are like magpies!


I will have to say if those are exactly same it might be marketing gimmicks. However it is hard to say many are exactly, sure we got oem making 1 item and rebrand to different things, there is so many brands to try and is very subjective to say something is the same until we have a go on it!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> Im interested in this one....
> 
> http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/carcare/wax/the_king_of_gloss.html?pid=00171
> 
> Just need to get my hands on some...


I have got a dark tub, heard they are quite good haven't tried yet, opened them and smell it smell a little but citrus, bigger tub then the rest! I have read it from a big fan in DW saying it is good!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

So how people finding the Soft99 working?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

craigblues said:


> So how people finding the Soft99 working?


i had these arrive today









i have tried the mirror shine and im very impressed,just swiped the mf in the tin,work it into the paint and it disappears,very slick and great water action:thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

craigblues said:


> So how people finding the Soft99 working?


Impressed with the light so far


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

Whats the stuff like to use? Easy on and off?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

ardenvxr said:


> i had these arrive today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Avnt said:


> Whats the stuff like to use? Easy on and off?


^ There's your answer buddy :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Avnt said:


> Whats the stuff like to use? Easy on and off?


The 'Mirror Shine' ones require no buffing off at all, just apply untill it disapperears...:thumb:


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

sistersvisions said:


> The 'Mirror Shine' ones require no buffing off at all, just apply untill it disapperears...:thumb:


Temped by the authentic carnuba wax. My cars black and been using pooeboys and autoglym


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> i had these arrive today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mirror shine is something relatively new, i think uk are to only ones getting them anywhere outside japan! There is another variant where they blend in fusso coat and mirror shine together!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bear807 said:


> The mirror shine is something relatively new, i think uk are to only ones getting them anywhere outside japan! There is another variant where they blend in fusso coat and mirror shine together!


You can get them in just about every Asian country, and even Australia.... :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> You can get them in just about every Asian country, and even Australia.... :thumb:


i mean for the micro fibre wipe off ones just seen asian countries has just got them in!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I fancy some but which do I go for?


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> You can get them in just about every Asian country, and even Australia.... :thumb:


Just placed an order for some Soft99 'King of Gloss' from V-Spec down there...:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> Just placed an order for some Soft99 'King of Gloss' from V-Spec down there...:thumb:


have you bought the special offer ones? is £30 for normal ones whats the price of the postage?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I fancy some but which do I go for?


You will need to ask around! :wave: not many has tried all the variant yet!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I'll be going for a dark one


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Bear807 said:


> have you bought the special offer ones? is £30 for normal ones whats the price of the postage?


The one i wanted was on offer  
ive paid £27 inc p&p


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> The one i wanted was on offer
> ive paid £27 inc p&p


£9 for postage i think is fair enough!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

What about import tax?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bear807 said:


> £9 for postage i think is fair enough!


£9 for postage, what a rip off


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

On ebay they aren't? 
I found loads for between £20-30 with free postage


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> I fancy some but which do I go for?


Looks - authentic premium.

Longevity - fusso PTFE


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dannbodge said:


> I fancy some but which do I go for?


I really like the fusso. Contains ptfe so very slick, applies via da double quick, and lasts through winter. Much prefer this to the ones which seem to suggest they have a cutting agent in, would rather fill myself, or correct, I'm not into lsp's that contain any kind of abrasive
Authentic reminds me of midnight sun or similar, golden yellow, oily feel, natural smell and do a panel at a time. Its a good medium range wax imo


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just bought a tub of Soft99 Authentic Premium Wax

Any reviews from members who have purchased this one?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I really like the fusso. Contains ptfe so very slick, applies via da double quick, and lasts through winter. Much prefer this to the ones which seem to suggest they have a cutting agent in, would rather fill myself, or correct, I'm not into lsp's that contain any kind of abrasive
> Authentic reminds me of midnight sun or similar, golden yellow, oily feel, natural smell and do a panel at a time. Its a good medium range wax imo


That's good enough for me. I only use fk1000p or HD normally.

I was looking at the fusso or mirror shine


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

msb said:


> £9 for postage, what a rip off


Its from Australia...:thumb: £6.30 in fact


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

sistersvisions said:


> Its from Australia...:thumb: £6.30 in fact


Free off Egay:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

msb said:


> Free off Egay:thumb:


Not the one i ordered...:thumb:

I was after there 'King of Gloss' pot

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/soft99-th...t-metallic-pearl?keyword=soft99&category_id=0


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Just bought a tub of fusso dark from eBay. 
With 1st class postage it came to £21.99


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Ordered this on the 24th Raven informed me It was the dogs danglies just hope I don't get stung with duty :lol:

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/soft99-premium-authentic-car-wax


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

What's different from that one from the gold one? 

Gold one in group buy is dearer on that site


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

the square polymer wax looks interesting on that site but wouldnt let me add to cart


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> What's different from that one from the gold one?
> 
> Gold one in group buy is dearer on that site


I once raise this question to the official, they said the red ones is in local packaging whereas the gold ones are for exporting, however i have also read from somewhere else that the gold one has some extra stuff where the red one doesn't have.


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> Just bought a tub of fusso dark from eBay.
> With 1st class postage it came to £21.99


Just done the same thing if it last 12 months it will be a bargain :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i just bought some of this to try 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251411845...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1460wt_1018


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Is this it?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> I once raise this question to the official, they said the red ones is in local packaging whereas the gold ones are for exporting, however i have also read from somewhere else that the gold one has some extra stuff where the red one doesn't have.


Jackie the red one contains ptfe as does Fusso so you get the best of both worlds looks a swell as durability hence the price difference :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

How should I prep my car before using the fusso?

Will prima amigo be alright. The other glaze I have is AB cherry glaze.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dannbodge said:


> How should I prep my car before using the fusso?
> 
> Will prima amigo be alright. The other glaze I have is AB cherry glaze.


No need. Its filling is on par with amigo imo. Trust me just wash and prep as you would usually, then apply the fusso. Job done


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> No need. Its filling is on par with amigo imo. Trust me just wash and prep as you would usually, then apply the fusso. Job done


So wash and clay.
I don't have the time or facilities to do a machine polish and don't have any hand polish which is why I was going to use a glaze for prep.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

used the mirror shine again today on a red vxr corsa,gave it a polish with a sample of tripple then applied mirror shine dark,the gloss it created was really good,took me about 10 mins to apply!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dannbodge said:


> So wash and clay.
> I don't have the time or facilities to do a machine polish and don't have any hand polish which is why I was going to use a glaze for prep.


Just wash and clay. It will do the job of the glaze, thats what i have found. Here, check it out


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Just wash and clay. It will do the job of the glaze, thats what i have found. Here, check it out


That's awesome. 
Looking forward to using it now.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

That's a handy little product there.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> i just bought some of this to try
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251411845...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1460wt_1018


impressive water run off in video,:argie: :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

This filling ability remind me BH Finis wax. Cool


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

suspal said:


> Jackie the red one contains ptfe as does Fusso so you get the best of both worlds looks a swell as durability hence the price difference :thumb:


Haha thanks for verifying, will see can i get the red ones in next time! I am sure to make it affordable for all of you!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> What about import tax?


I may be wrong but according to duty-calculator car care products such as polish and wax are duty free so the only extra on top of shipping is 20% VAT.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Just wash and clay. It will do the job of the glaze, thats what i have found. Here, check it out
> 
> soft99 fusso coat - YouTube


Wow that's amazing.

Think I'll be buying this soon Jackie....


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I may be wrong but according to duty-calculator car care products such as polish and wax are duty free so the only extra on top of shipping is 20% VAT.


I paid 20% vat on all item i imported! so yes you need to pay 20% duty :wall:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jdudley90 said:


> That's a handy little product there.


Exactly!! Bang for buck its spot on. Ive applied to two cars now, this by machine, then top with kotsos wax for extra bling and beading. But thats just my way, it beads pretty damn well on its own in fairness


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> I paid 20% vat on all item i imported! so yes you need to pay 20% duty :wall:


Does that apply to most things shipped form Japan because Rakuten has a range of car accessories that we can only dream of here.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Just wash and clay. It will do the job of the glaze, thats what i have found. Here, check it out
> 
> soft99 fusso coat - YouTube


I couldn't believe that video first time I saw it.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Does that apply to most things shipped form Japan because Rakuten has a range of car accessories that we can only dream of here.


Anything that gets shipped from Japan from air or freight is almost impossible to avoid VAT, thats why all the Japanese goodies is so expensive compare to their local rate. Unless the item is small or you could get the seller to mark down the value (which is close to impossible) you might get lucky!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

tones61 said:


> impressive water run off in video,:argie: :thumb:


i think thats just a vid that the seller put on all the soft99 range lol could be a totally different product on that car


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> Anything that gets shipped from Japan from air or freight is almost impossible to avoid VAT, thats why all the Japanese goodies is so expensive compare to their local rate. Unless the item is small or you could get the seller to mark down the value (which is close to impossible) you might get lucky!


I generally don't mind paying VAT on foreign purchases as that's easy to factor into the price. Normally when I'm buying stuff from overseas it's because it's something that I can't get here. Just so long as there's no hidden charges that I won't find out about until I get a letter from customs.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> i think thats just a vid that the seller put on all the soft99 range lol could be a totally different product on that car


I don't think they'd wanna be caught with their pants down or be so stupid to damage their reputation,When you consider Soft99 being a massive manufacturer and what they'd stand to lose don't you think so? :thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Is the Authentic a beader or a sheeter also same question about lusso,if you were to pick one which one would you recommend,cheers chaps.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I generally don't mind paying VAT on foreign purchases as that's easy to factor into the price. Normally when I'm buying stuff from overseas it's because it's something that I can't get here. Just so long as there's no hidden charges that I won't find out about until I get a letter from customs.


i truly get what you mean, what i dislike is the silly handle charge from parcelforce cost almost as much as the duty in some case!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, range of products is quite impressive 

http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

suspal said:


> I don't think they'd wanna be caught with their pants down or be so stupid to damage their reputation,When you consider Soft99 being a massive manufacturer and what they'd stand to lose don't you think so? :thumb:


You are right they are quite big! They started off in 1960s under other name, but have no clue why they haven't make their way here until recently


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

evotuning said:


> Wow, range of products is quite impressive
> 
> http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/products/


smooth egg liquid :doublesho


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Well as per usual couldn't resist so bought this off ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161186377296?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Looking forward to trying it and hope its as good as the hype suggests it is:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

msb said:


> Well as per usual couldn't resist so bought this off ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161186377296?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Looking forward to trying it and hope its as good as the hype suggests it is:thumb:


Well spotted mate , free delivery and a uk firm:thumb:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Well spotted mate , free delivery and a uk firm:thumb:


That is Jackie (Bear807) who was selling it in the group buy on here, and has been posting in this very thread


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Drewie,right now i cannot self promo atm, we are very small, but once we get there and stable we will become a supporter!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:lol: I see :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

Just ordered some authentic of ebay from bear. Cant wait


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

msb said:


> Well as per usual couldn't resist so bought this off ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161186377296?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Looking forward to trying it and hope its as good as the hype suggests it is:thumb:


I have to admit I like the look of this I'm interested in the comparison between Artdeshine Obsidian wax, Raceglaze 4x4 wax and this, the raceglaze is exceptional and is a hybrid ptfe based wax like this and the Artdeshine is an exceptional wax as well but if this is anything like as good as the Raceglaze then its fantastic value for money


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Rebel007 said:


> I have to admit I like the look of this I'm interested in the comparison between Artdeshine Obsidian wax, Raceglaze 4x4 wax and this, the raceglaze is exceptional and is a hybrid ptfe based wax like this and the Artdeshine is an exceptional wax as well but if this is anything like as good as the Raceglaze then its fantastic value for money


Interestingly i am using our wax OVER this as a base. It fills nicely and doesn't mute flake, which allows kotsos to really do its job on top. This has ptfe where as ours has a silica content hence the increased beading. A formidable combo


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

im going to try the fusso tomorrow,weather permitting of course!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Having spoken to someone who's opinion I respect and trust I couldn't resist either and pulled the trigger on the ebay deal. 

In the very near future I too will be a user of one of these Japanese PTFE wax's


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i have got the one with ptfe and flourine, does that make it a sealant or a coating?


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I have also just ordered some of ebay.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

twelve month does it really last that long?got a tub comeing anyway ill test on van


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Got mine today.
Going to get it on the car on Thursday.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Used some on my black pick-up truck the other day, great gloss, quick and easy to use and beading like a good 'un. 
I was in a rush before a potential buyer came to view the truck so the ease of application was just what i was after, ended up almost getting the asking price for the truck so it must have looked the part !


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Rundie said:


> Used some on my black pick-up truck the other day, great gloss, quick and easy to use and beading like a good 'un.
> I was in a rush before a potential buyer came to view the truck so the ease of application was just what i was after, ended up almost getting the asking price for the truck so it must have looked the part !


well done fella I'm itching to do mine but can't at the moment :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i got rained off,
is there any import tax to pay on stuff bought from v-spec?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Glad all of you like it so much! It makes my day


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

ardenvxr said:


> i got rained off,
> is there any import tax to pay on stuff bought from v-spec?


You'll almost certainly have to pay 20% VAT which is normal for purchases from overseas.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> Glad all of you like it so much! It makes my day


Are there any plans to bring in other parts of the soft99 range? the 'Glaco' line of rain repellants looks good.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Are there any plans to bring in other parts of the soft99 range? the 'Glaco' line of rain repellants looks good.


thats what im thinking of getting from v spec


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Are there any plans to bring in other parts of the soft99 range? the 'Glaco' line of rain repellants looks good.


Yes I have put some videos on the Facebook! Probably the longer lasting ones and the side mirror coat rain bouncer!


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> Yes I have put some videos on the Facebook! Probably the longer lasting ones and the side mirror coat rain bouncer!


That's the one I want. Gla'co zero


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

As i posted earlier that i placed an order for a hybrid pot of Authentic wax from v spec,I started to get concerned when I hadn't heard from them,so I emailed them late last night and was really disappointed that they hadn't informed me that it was out of stock, I had paid £47.55.
I was offered the Authentic Premium (the group buy wax) instead, I was told it was a better wax and I could have it at the same price,(the cheek) when I challenged the chap he couldn't explain to me the price difference of the one I purchased which was dearer, so I requested a refund,which was refunded promptly may I add,although it had left a bitter sweet taste in my mouth,as I was looking forward to doing a multiple test once I'd had my operation.
For those guys who have or are planning to place an order with v spec I hope you have a better experience than I experienced,as for the duty side of things if the value of the item is above the minimum set figure I think it's about £16 don't quote me,then duty has to be paid.In future I'll stick with Jackie for my imported Japanese wax's and such like,good luck with v spec guys :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Well that sucks.  

The red pot better than the gold pot IMO for sure! I think it's the best wax Soft99 make. :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Well that sucks.
> 
> The red pot better than the gold pot IMO for sure! I think it's the best wax Soft99 make. :thumb:


Raven do you have both? Damn it I must try them!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

suspal said:


> As i posted earlier that i placed an order for a hybrid pot of Authentic wax from v spec,I started to get concerned when I hadn't heard from them,so I emailed them late last night and was really disappointed that they hadn't informed me that it was out of stock, I had paid £47.55.
> I was offered the Authentic Premium (the group buy wax) instead, I was told it was a better wax and I could have it at the same price,(the cheek) when I challenged the chap he couldn't explain to me the price difference of the one I purchased which was dearer, so I requested a refund,which was refunded promptly may I add,although it had left a bitter sweet taste in my mouth,as I was looking forward to doing a multiple test once I'd had my operation.
> For those guys who have or are planning to place an order with v spec I hope you have a better experience than I experienced,as for the duty side of things if the value of the item is above the minimum set figure I think it's about £16 don't quote me,then duty has to be paid.In future I'll stick with Jackie for my imported Japanese wax's and such like,good luck with v spec guys :thumb:


Tbh ive had no problems with V-spec, i got a prompt reply to my questions & even same day posting on my order which is a better experience then i recieved from here.. http://www.hq59.com/index.php?app=store&act=search&id=51678&keyword=soft99&page=2 who had the wax in stock.. i placed my order only for them to say it was out of stock.Stock count said 127 in stock. Same as your experience, i got a prompt refund, so i really cant really grumble..


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

finally tried fusso coat
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4384612#post4384612


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> finally tried fusso coat
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4384612#post4384612


Thanks! finally we have a short post about this!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> Thanks! finally we have a short post about this!


lol been trying to find the time,if you do get some of the glass coating i would be very interested to try it:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

ardenvxr said:


> lol been trying to find the time,if you do get some of the glass coating i would be very interested to try it:thumb:


Sure it will be in for next batch for sure!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

got my fuso today thanks hope to use it over week end on van


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Looking forward to reading everyone's reviews in the Japanese stuff. See if it lives up to the usual 'hype'


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

they do look good even if it is hype and not that exspensive either


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine arrived today, hoping to try it this weekend if weather plays nice


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Mine also arrived today and to be honest I couldn't resist trying it out, only did the boot lid but finish looks pretty good isn't as easy to use as my Obsidian wax as it need a bit more work to polish off the excess but the results can't be complained at, it looks pretty darn good.

My intention is to use it all over the car then use my ADS Obsidian wax on top to give me the best of all worlds, its a heck of a lot less expensive than anything else that comes close to giving the type of result this stuff does.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anybody tried out the authentic wax yet,got mine this morning just need to try it out,whats the opinions on preference Fusso or authentic?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kev999 said:


> Anybody tried out the authentic wax yet,got mine this morning just need to try it out,whats the opinions on preference Fusso or authentic?


Yeah authentic is lovely. More of a proper wax than fusso, so standard durability, nicer smell, but just as easy to use. A little less durable is all, but proper wax as a posed to ptfe hybrid


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Guys,a bit of a brain fart here,but on the applicator supplied are we using white or yellow side of sponge


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Guys,a bit of a brain fart here,but on the applicator supplied are we using white or yellow side of sponge


Use the white side kev! Give a mist of one or two then apply it thin layers


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Bear807 said:


> Use the white side kev! Give a mist of one or two then apply it thin layers


Sh*t, I used the yellow side :lol:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheers mate.I can crack on know.


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Rundie said:


> Sh*t, I used the yellow side :lol:


Not just me then.lol.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't know what colour it is, but use the foam side :thumb:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Stangalang, I was advised by Bear807 to use white side which seems to be made of a suede type material,just had a look at youtube and it loks like they use white side,Can somebody from Soft99 confirm which side of applicator is to be used,cheers.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kev999 said:


> Stangalang, I was advised by Bear807 to use white side which seems to be made of a suede type material,just had a look at youtube and it loks like they use white side,Can somebody from Soft99 confirm which side of applicator is to be used,cheers.


I tried both sides, one was foam, one was "covered" in a suede type material. Foam worked WAY better for me. Easier to load, easier to spread and more even application. The suede also made it easier to hold, so it made sense to me this is the way it was designed. But try for yourself, see what you think kev


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheers Stangalang, heres the link to youtube and it looks like they use white side,maybe the applicator instructions got lost in translation,


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll use my usual UFO applicator pads when I get round to it :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah it struck me that the tin has a grippy side to sit on the car, figured the applicator did also. Like i say give it a go, but the foam side def suits my use better


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

The white side is made from similar matetial as an cosmetic grade foam anyway i think is fine to use both side!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bear 807, what does manufacturer advise to use.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine only had yellow applicator so I used that


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Bear 807, what does manufacturer advise to use.


I will check with them, but they are still having holiday :tumbleweed:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> Mine only had yellow applicator so I used that


They only come with authentic premium, the rest comes with a yellow sponge or mf!


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I used the white, soft, high density foam side.


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

My authentic premium arrived today. Cant wait to get chanve to try it now. Also from ebay. Same person who did the group buy 👍


----------



## gzwjimmy (Jan 8, 2014)

Is it this?

http://shop.v-spec.com.au/soft99/soft99-car-wax-authentic-premium-high-quality-pure-carnauba


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

gzwjimmy said:


> Is it this?
> 
> http://shop.v-spec.com.au/soft99/soft99-car-wax-authentic-premium-high-quality-pure-carnauba


look here at nipponshine, good customer service + cheaper

http://nipponshine.com/


----------

